# How to keep recirculate on?



## Jason F (Jul 6, 2018)

I have my climate control set to Auto. I like to recirculate the air not get outside fumes. I noticed every time I get in the car it defaults back to venting the outside air. At least that looks like what it is showing and it seems to smell like it. I select recirculate and it highlights in blue and stays on until I park. Then the next time I drive it seems to have defaulted back to vent. Anyway to keep this setting? I am on 26.3.


----------



## garsh (Apr 4, 2016)

Note that even the recirculate setting still brings in some amount of outside air. Otherwise you'll use up all of the oxygen and die on a long drive. 

Hopefully somebody who has a 3 can answer your specific question.


----------



## Love (Sep 13, 2017)

I've not used the auto function, preferring to keep mine at 69 degrees and adjust the fan strength myself. I can confirm that recirculate stays on while doing this instead of auto. Not really ideal for you as you mention auto specifically but wanted to provide feedback. 

I find that I typically keep the fan speed at 1 and bump it up to 2 or 3 when I'm/it's very hot... then reducing the fan speed as I cool down. I do get my phone out about 5 minutes left in my work day and turn it on so my car is cool when I get to it. Even on the hottest days I've encountered so far, this tactic has served me quite well.


----------



## SalisburySam (Jun 6, 2018)

I’m on 28.1. In Auto setting, a recirc reverts to off for a vehicle restart. If AC is not in Auto, recirc remains active. Or so I’ve observed in my 3.


----------



## Jason F (Jul 6, 2018)

SalisburySam said:


> I'm on 28.1. In Auto setting, a recirc reverts to off for a vehicle restart. If AC is not in Auto, recirc remains active. Or so I've observed in my 3.


Thanks for confirming for even the newer software. Not sure if this is a bug or not. I have seen some regular cars do the same thing.


----------



## evannole (Jun 18, 2018)

Interesting. With my previous car, a VW, I would try to quickly hit the "recirculate" button any time I saw nasty exhaust fumes or I was approaching a landfill or water treatment plant known to me. Obviously, that's more difficult with the Model 3's touch screen, so I haven't bothered, but I have been pleasantly surprised that I haven't smelled any fumes to speak of. I am guessing that the 3 must have a much better cabin filtration system than my VW did.


----------



## SoFlaModel3 (Apr 15, 2017)

In my experience the recirculate remembers my preference but over time it turns itself off. I turn it back on and it hangs on to the setting again for a while. 

I have had cars in the past that would turn off recirculate on their own after a while. I would love for it to permanently stay on though!


----------



## Rasina (Jul 21, 2018)

Wish this was an option. I know it should be off when the car starts fogging up but for normal everyday driving in traffic or heaven forbid down I-5 going past some of the large cattle ranches, it should stay on what you put it on. It will constantly revert back on our trips down south.


----------



## Jay79 (Aug 18, 2018)

Recirculate has a mind of its own in every car I've ever owned. I can tell you that it has never stayed on after I shut the car off and even sometimes turns off on its own for what ever reason. I only use it with extreme weather conditions anyways, very hot or very cold outside to speed up the cabin temp.


----------



## rickster (Aug 8, 2018)

I’d prefer the other way around — to use Auto (for minding the fan speed and vent selection and AC compressor) but keep recirc off unless I manually enable it. Not that I have anything against, but I have some frequent passengers who strenuously object to any use of recirc and I’d rather not have them and the car constantly arguing.


----------



## Quicksilver (Dec 29, 2016)

SoFlaModel3 said:


> In my experience the recirculate remembers my preference but over time it turns itself off. I turn it back on and it hangs on to the setting again for a while.
> 
> I have had cars in the past that would turn off recirculate on their own after a while. I would love for it to permanently stay on though!


That's interesting because ever since delivery in April, I set my temp to LO and set the Recirculate and it has stayed there since then. I don't recall ever having to select Recirculate again. It just seems to stay put all by itself. Now, most of my drives are short drives around town (45 min. tops). Have not taken Quicksilver on long road trips yet. Maybe it will turn off Recirculate if I am sitting in the car for 60 min. or longer?


----------



## neps (Jul 31, 2017)

do you ever use the front defrost? that will turn off the recirculate, at least what i've experienced with other cars.

have noticed this happening to me, but wasn't sure if it was a bug or for the reason above. 

this plus locking the map to always point in my direction is another one. that always seems to reset to North


----------



## Rich M (Jul 28, 2017)

Quicksilver said:


> Maybe it will turn off Recirculate if I am sitting in the car for 60 min. or longer?


It seems to cycle recirculate on/off periodically when in auto mode based on inside/outside temperature difference.


----------



## Quicksilver (Dec 29, 2016)

Rich M said:


> It seems to cycle recirculate on/off periodically when in auto mode based on inside/outside temperature difference.


I don't use auto mode and in Texas, since it is hot as heck, I keep it in LO and adjust the fan speed according to cooling needs. It does not seems to cycle since I am in manual mode...maybe.


----------



## ateslik (Apr 13, 2018)

neps said:


> this plus locking the map to always point in my direction is another one. that always seems to reset to North


^THIS! drives me absolutely nuts! Mabye it will be fixed with v9? *hope*


----------



## SoFlaModel3 (Apr 15, 2017)

ateslik said:


> ^THIS! drives me absolutely nuts! Mabye it will be fixed with v9? *hope*


I submitted a bug report on that one, so fingers crossed for v9 to fix it. I noticed Model S returns the map to the orientation you prefer after navigation ends rather than forcing N up.


----------



## TrevP (Oct 20, 2015)

Rasina said:


> Wish this was an option. I know it should be off when the car starts fogging up but for normal everyday driving in traffic or heaven forbid down I-5 going past some of the large cattle ranches, it should stay on what you put it on. It will constantly revert back on our trips down south.


The fogging issue is something I struggled with when I initially got my car last winter but I found the right settings that prevent it. Basically forget about "auto" mode in the winter or moist days, it doesn't work.


----------

